# Please help me collect postcards



## jen5829 (Jul 24, 2011)

hi everyone, 
i have been collecting postcards since i did it as a school project and now years later i have been trying to find places to post threds like this place and hoping to receive postcards from around the world, when i receive them i like to mark it on my world map so i can see my progress.
so i am asking if you have a spare 10 minutes and a spare few pennies i would greatly appreciate if you could send me one and maybe write a small message on. 
thank you all so much for your time and look forward to seeing what i get in the post 
please send private message if interested x


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 24, 2011)

There can't be very much to do in Cleethorpes.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think it's wise to put your address up.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 24, 2011)

oh god she's spammed it


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 24, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I don't think it's wise to put your address up.




It's probably not the OP's address; it's the address of someone who has slighted him or her and on whom the japester wants to get revenge by causing bile-specked cards and double glazing catalogues and jiffy bags of turds to be sent to her from the whole Internet.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 24, 2011)

well she's certainly picked the right place


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice view across the bowling green you have.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 24, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> oh god she's spammed it


 
Since 1999!

http://groups.google.com/group/wpg.general/browse_thread/thread/f618ca2e6c758959/4ebb2da7ee5a1dac


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 24, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Since 1999!
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/wpg.general/browse_thread/thread/f618ca2e6c758959/4ebb2da7ee5a1dac


----------



## jen5829 (Jul 24, 2011)

this is not spamming!  yes that was the original post we put up when i was at school and i still continue to collect them!


----------



## miss.w (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL, so you're still being sponsored for this then?


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 24, 2011)

tbh i think it is spamming if you haven;t taken the time to investigate the community that you're giving your address out on. i wouldn't recommend it on here


----------



## jen5829 (Jul 24, 2011)

no not any more not since i left school.

and how did you find that post stephj? i didn't know it even existed any more.


----------



## miss.w (Jul 24, 2011)

How's Mark doing Jen? Is he still into postcards too?


----------



## jen5829 (Jul 24, 2011)

marc is fine thnx and no he isn't any more he lost interest as we left school


----------



## miss.w (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a shame. 


Well done him


----------



## Edie (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it's lovely! Good luck with your collection, how many you got


----------



## Jackobi (Jul 24, 2011)

jen5829 said:


> ..when i receive them i like to mark it on my world map so i can see my progress.


 
I would love to see a pic of your world map! I used to collect stamps.


----------



## jen5829 (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks, i think some where between 80 and 100


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 24, 2011)

I reckon I've had about 70 postcards in the past 12 years and I've not even been trying


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> I reckon I've had about 70 postcards in the past 12 years and I've not even been trying


 
Postcards for reading your meter don't count, GE


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2011)

I think all the various "Gropecunt Lanes" need to be put back on the map.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2011)

What's the Ocean Fish Bar like?  Do they do deep fried Mars Bars?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the OP has no idea that they've joined a forum frequented by baby-eating anarchists.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, I'm outside Wilkinson's now.  I turn left at the Lloyds TSB, is that right?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 27, 2011)

FFS if a pickled monkey foetus can receive postcards from urban, surely this basket case can get one or two from us.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2011)

Who said we _weren't_ helping out?


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sending pizzas instead.



(I'm not, I'm not that mean)


----------



## jen5829 (Jul 28, 2011)

a pizza would cost more, and bahnhof strasse does that mean you would like to send one this way??


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2011)

jen5829 said:


> bahnhof strasse does that mean you would like to send one this way??


Oo-er missus!


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awwwwwww... I'll send Jen, who comes from my home town, a postcard


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> FFS if a pickled monkey foetus can receive postcards from urban, surely this basket case can get one or two from us.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2011)

There's a postcard of Grimsby Bus Station somewhere with me on it.

Tomorrow: the truth about crab sticks.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 1, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> There's a postcard of Grimsby Bus Station somewhere with me on it.


cool bastard! But do you think the OP had in mind a p.card of the bus station a few miles up the road?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 1, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the OP has no idea that they've joined a forum frequented by baby-eating anarchists.


 
... and Americans.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> cool bastard! But do you think the OP had in mind a p.card of the bus station a few miles up the road?


 
Not only that, I'm wearing a brown sheepskin.

Aaaaaaanyway, I don't even know where the bus station is in Meggies. Perhaps the postcard lady could tell us.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2011)

He didn't do it in comic sans.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 3, 2011)

How's the collection going?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> FFS if a pickled monkey foetus can receive postcards from urban, surely this basket case can get one or two from us.


 

investigation proved it to be a dead adult male macaque as it goes


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> investigation proved it to be a dead adult male macaque as it goes


I want my cards back.


----------



## jen5829 (Aug 7, 2011)

collecting's going great thanks received 6 this last week, and thank you DLR my first one from there, looks great thanks


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 7, 2011)

Why not start a new thread to get some more?


----------



## jen5829 (Aug 9, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Why not start a new thread to get some more?


i did but it got shut down along with one of me other original ones :'(


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 9, 2011)

We need to see a picture of your world map with postcards stuck on them.


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> We need to see a picture of your world map with postcards stuck on them.


And your tits.


----------



## jen5829 (Aug 25, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> We need to see a picture of your world map with postcards stuck on them.


can u put pics up on here??


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh shit, I went to Spain a couple of weeks ago and meant to send both you & Pedro a postcard 

Sorry, I was having a good time and forgot.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 25, 2011)

Will she fuck off if we all send a postcard?

This is terrorist postcard hunting. It should be illegal


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2011)

She's something of a one-trick pony.

Probably a Tory too.


----------

